# How far is too far?



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Dia has been my greatest motivation while I am training myself for a half marathon. She comes on runs with me (the furthest we have gone so far is just over 5 miles, adding .5 miles a week to the total distance). She has been great. Keeps up fine. Does not want to stop or walk. She is in great shape when it comes to stamina, but how far is when its just too far for her to come with me. I know there is a title (AD) that has dogs jog a long distance but they get breaks, and I'm trying to keep a steady pace throughout (shorter runs than 3 miles average about 10 min mile pace, longer goes at 11-12)
If she is willing, should I just let her come? Ps, she is 3, with "good" hips and "normal" elbows according






to ofa 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Nothing against you of course but provided the temp is agreeable to the dog (not too hot) it is highly doubtful you can challenge that dog with your pace. A half marathon provided the dog works up to it with you will not hurt the dog. Use good sense of course. Check the dog's pads after running for damage and that kind of thing.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Lol, I totally know I am a slow poke for her! This girl is the fastest dog I have ever owned o.0 
And it seems the weather is perfect for running right now (high 30Fs low 40Fs) in Germany so I am taking full advantage of it. Im from the Mississippi gulf coast and I'm used to super hot, humid weather! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Its that right now in Mississippi at the moment.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I don't think so, i have heard this is the coldest winter they have had in a long time :-( so its cold humid! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

The Ausdauerpruefung ( AD ) you refer to is 20 Kilometers about 12.5 miles.

There are 2 breaks ( ? ) and used to determine the well being of the GSD involved, the handler is riding a bicycle, not running. At each break, the judge will check the dog for any signs of fatigue, wear and tear to the feet or injury. If a dog shows signs of being overly tired or injury to their feet, they will not be permitted to continue. The pace is 7.4 to 9.3 miles per hour for all large dog.....considerably faster than you are running. The first break is after 5 miles for 15 minutes...the GSD is evaluated and then continues on another 4.3 miles and takes a 20 minute break...evaluation again..and then completes the 12.5 miles....short break and then obedience test.

I believe this endurance test is successfully completed by thousands upon thousands of GSDs over the years which get their SV standards rating for breeding in Germany. The AD is but one of five requirements involved.

I have found other information which somewhat contradicts the info mentioned above regarding breaks..... The original SV standards for breeding are cited below with their standards for the AD...notice one break.

I am not certain of the minimum age but thought I had seen 16 months.

I might consider the surface they are running on as a factor.

I would guess if your dog has already been acclimated to the distances you mentioned there is no reason it cannot be increased over time. You are the best person to evaluate your dog's ability and if you feel the dog is capable than enjoy her company.

If there was 10 healthy GSDs or certain other breeds competing against humans in a half marathon, my money would be on the dogs schooling the humans.

SuperG

*SV Standards for Breeding:*

*BH:*
The BH or Begleit Hund (Companion Dog) is the first foundational title required for breeding. It is a test of obedience, temperament and neural stability in challenging situations. It encompasses extensive patterns of on and off leash heeling, down, stay, sit, here commands and traffic/noise/other dog distractions.

*"A" Stamp: *
Now required by the SV on both hips and elbows, the "a" stamp is an orthopedic evaluation that requires no allowance of either hip or elbow dysplasia in the dog presented for x-rays. The x-rays are rated in Germany by university-based orthopedic specialists. 

*AD: *
The AD or Ausdauer Pruefung is the next step in the breeding equation. This is a 12.5 mile endurance run with one break allowed halfway through. It is performed on ground/grass rather than hard surfaces, typically on bike trails with the handler on the bicycle and the dog running along side. This is part and parcel of the standard that the GSD should be an upper medium sized dog who can cover ground efficiently for extended periods of time without breaking down. 

*Working Titles: *
These are also required for breeding and conformation show ratings. There are three levels, I, II, and III and are increasingly complex tests that show the ability of the dog in obedience, agility, tracking, and courage. They are designed to measure the intelligence, utility, stability and trainability of the dog. Without a minimum Level II title, the dog cannot receive the most coveted conformation rating in the show ring of VA (Vorzuglich Auslesse/Excellent Select.) To achieve this rating a second time, the dog must possess the most advanced Level III title. Conformation ratings from the show ring are also required to participate in the final step for the allowance of breeding, the Koerung.

*Koerung (Breed Survey):*
The Breed Survey is performed by a specially certified Koermeister (Breed Master.) It is a combination test of workability, neural stability and conformation (correct structure and physical type according to the breed standard.) Dogs who are recommended for breeding will achieve the ranking of KKL1 and suitable for breeding KKL2. If the dog does not pass the Koerung, it is not allowed to breed. It must pass this test a second time in life to achieve the rating of recommended or suitable for breeding for life, thus achieving the Breed Survey status of LBZ (Lebenzeit.)

As you can see, the German SV Standard is quite exacting indeed, and the most rigorous set of requirements for any breed of dog worldwide.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

As you long as you work up to the full distance with her, I don't think it should be a problem (temperature willing, that is). The longest I've jogged with Ralphie was 9 miles. He kept up with me no problem (I'm a slow poke) and only slowed down when I did toward the end. He slept like a baby that night! The temp was probably in the high 40s/low 50s.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

juliejujubean said:


> Dia has been my greatest motivation while I am training myself for a half marathon. She comes on runs with me (the furthest we have gone so far is just over 5 miles, adding .5 miles a week to the total distance). She has been great. Keeps up fine. Does not want to stop or walk. She is in great shape when it comes to stamina, but how far is when its just too far for her to come with me. I know there is a title (AD) that has dogs jog a long distance but they get breaks, and I'm trying to keep a steady pace throughout (shorter runs than 3 miles average about 10 min mile pace, longer goes at 11-12)
> If she is willing, should I just let her come? Ps, she is 3, with "good" hips and "normal" elbows according
> View attachment 170802
> to ofa
> ...


No sweat with the way you are training. 7.5 minute miles is a pretty comfortable pace for an average GSD. You aren't pushing her enough to worry about. Be sure you are both hydrated, and take a thermometer just in case, so if she starts to act funny you can temp her.

(Anything over 105.5 and I would give her a break. Anything over 106 and she needs to get cooled off asap.)

Good luck and have fun!

David Winners


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

My German Shepherd loves to go biking with me. We worked up to 12 miles. He's about about three (he's a rescue so his exact age in unknown). We had been jogging and going on long hikes. I wanted to challenge him a bit more and thought this would be a good thing to try. This breed is so willing to please its handler, he naturally picked up jogging along the bike. He heels perfectly next to me. We worked up from a mile over about three months. To get him use to different environments we travel on roads, grass, dirt, etc. I take him around obstacles (trash cans, bushes, people, dogs, cats, squirrels, etc.), practice turning left/right, slowing and increasing of pace, etc. This entire time his leash is completely slack. He loves to bike. Our distance now depends on the weather, when its humid, we only go a couple miles (3-4 at a slower pace). Also we have to change the times, either early or later in the evening when temps are cooler. Like every good owner, the entire time we are out and after, I'm checking for signs of fatigue or pain. 

As long as you work up to the distance, your dog should be just fine. Good luck!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

d4lilbitz said:


> My German Shepherd loves to go biking with me. We worked up to 12 miles. He's about about three (he's a rescue so his exact age in unknown). We had been jogging and going on long hikes. I wanted to challenge him a bit more and thought this would be a good thing to try. This breed is so willing to please its handler, he naturally picked up jogging along the bike. He heels perfectly next to me. We worked up from a mile over about three months. To get him use to different environments we travel on roads, grass, dirt, etc. I take him around obstacles (trash cans, bushes, people, dogs, cats, squirrels, etc.), practice turning left/right, slowing and increasing of pace, etc. This entire time his leash is completely slack. He loves to bike. Our distance now depends on the weather, when its humid, we only go a couple miles (3-4 at a slower pace). Also we have to change the times, either early or later in the evening when temps are cooler. Like every good owner, the entire time we are out and after, I'm checking for signs of fatigue or pain.
> 
> As long as you work up to the distance, your dog should be just fine. Good luck!


What kind of pace do you ride at? Just wondering. You have a lucky dog 

David Winners


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

"David Winners;4889554]What kind of pace do you ride at? Just wondering. You have a lucky dog 

David Winners"


Hi David, 

I keep him at a steady trot. His nose is always just ahead of my bike. Every once in a while depending the environment, his mood, and the duration of our ride, I'll tell him "step up" to have a little gallop. Even then it's only about 100ft at a time. 97% of the pace is a steady trot/jog for him. Most of the time his tongue is barely hanging out when we get back home lol. 

Mostly I adjust my speed to how he's moving. Like people they all have off days. If he starts to fall behind, I slow the pace so he's never trying to keep up. I want to make sure he's comfortable and having fun!

As the weather warms up though, I'll reduce the miles because of the humidity.


----------



## howlk9 (Jan 29, 2012)

Until my knees wore out, I was a runner. My GSD and I would do 7-9 miles 4 days a week, 2 days we would push up to 12-15. One day off. She was able to keep this up until she was about 9 years old and then we (both) needed to scale back a bit. Just make sure your dog's paws are in good shape, check them often and you should be fine. Final note, as with people, if you see anything unusual in her gait or pace, stop and check it out. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

d4lilbitz said:


> "David Winners;4889554]What kind of pace do you ride at? Just wondering. You have a lucky dog
> 
> David Winners"
> 
> ...


IMHO, that is the perfect answer!

I was watching bikejoring on YouTube the other day, and there was a mal on there that sprinted for miles. I mean a long time. It was amazing. When they stopped, he was great. Looked ready to give it another go. I can only imagine the conditioning they went through.

David Winners


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Good to hear its a general consensus that she is able to run with me.  I love having her with me for sure! It's better than running alone  I just don't want her to go farther than her body was made for, but hey, if she is made for more awesome running then me, I'm excited about it  I hope to be at 10 miles comfortably by the end of next month. 
As for the person who used to run 7-9 on a daily basis, that's awesome. I hope to be able to do that,  as long as my knees let me. I have osteo arthritis in them so I am dealing with that trying to not give up like i did last time... I am more determined than ever! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

David Winners said:


> IMHO, that is the perfect answer!
> 
> I was watching bikejoring on YouTube the other day, and there was a mal on there that sprinted for miles. I mean a long time. It was amazing. When they stopped, he was great. Looked ready to give it another go. I can only imagine the conditioning they went through.
> 
> David Winners


Wow, those Mals are no joke...just this past weekend I went to visit my brother in NC. He's a MWD handler. They did a training demo for me. The dog was a Mal! The ball drive on him was rediculous! Awesome dogs, but not for the faint of heart! Amazing to watch in action though!

Red, my shepherd loves to bike. Call me crazy, but I always think, if I was in his shoes, (or paws)...what would I be thinking or feeling. In the end, all I want is a healthy/happy dog...which they all are! As soon as he sees me heading towards the door he starts the pacing/whining/and prancing about : ) 

I am getting a new puppy in April. This will be my first sporting prospect : ) Obviously, he'll be to young to go biking for a long time. To prepare him though for the HD and the biking, I'm going to get him accustomed to the bike from 8 weeks. Short walks down the driveway, so he knows it won't harm him. As he gets older and more mature we'll increase it accordingly. I'm hoping he takes to it as well as Red!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

David, 

Here is a picture of Red before a ride. Since the biking, his hind end has gotten so much stronger...he weighs about 80lbs. When we rescued him, he was only 60 lbs at 1.5 yrs, all skin and bones; no muscle at all! He has come a long way : )


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

d4lilbitz said:


> David,
> 
> Here is a picture of Red before a ride. Since the biking, his hind end has gotten so much stronger...he weighs about 80lbs. When we rescued him, he was only 60 lbs at 1.5 yrs, all skin and bones; no muscle at all! He has come a long way : )


Red's ready to rock !!!


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

juliejujubean said:


> Good to hear its a general consensus that she is able to run with me.  I love having her with me for sure! It's better than running alone  I just don't want her to go farther than her body was made for, but hey, if she is made for more awesome running then me, I'm excited about it  I hope to be at 10 miles comfortably by the end of next month.
> As for the person who used to run 7-9 on a daily basis, that's awesome. I hope to be able to do that,  as long as my knees let me. I have osteo arthritis in them so I am dealing with that trying to not give up like i did last time... I am more determined than ever!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've never been much of a runner ( long distance ).....do my mile and change at the gym 3-5 days a week....but when you run 10 miles or whatever...do you stop for a cold beer along the way ???


SuperG


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

SuperG said:


> I've never been much of a runner ( long distance ).....do my mile and change at the gym 3-5 days a week....but when you run 10 miles or whatever...do you stop for a cold beer along the way ???
> 
> 
> SuperG


Totally don't. I'm not the biggest fan of beer. At all. ;-) I prefer wine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

